# There Is a Land of Pure Delight



## Pilgrim72 (Sep 13, 2009)

There is a land of pure delight
Where saints immortal reign;
Infinite day excludes the night,
And pleasures banish pain.

There everlasting spring abides,
And never-withering flowers;
Death like a narrow sea divides
This heavenly land from ours.

Sweet fields beyond the swelling flood
Stand dressed in living green;
So to the Jews old Canaan stood,
While Jordan rolled between.

But timorous mortals start and shrink
To cross this narrow sea,
And linger shivering on the brink,
And fear to launch away.

Oh! could we make our doubts remove,
These gloomy doubts that rise,
And see the Canaan that we love
With unbeclouded eyes:

Could we but climb where Moses stood,
And view the landscape o'er,
Not Jordan's stream, nor Death's cold flood
Should fright us from the shore.

- Isaac Watts


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.....do you have a book of poems from the reformed writers?


----------



## jason d (Sep 14, 2009)

have yall heard this hymn done by Red Mountain Music? 

Red Mountain Music

I love it!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 14, 2009)

Good question, Sarah! I'd be interested in knowng if there such a Reformed book of poetry as well.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hmm. That is a good question.

Well, I do have a book of Poems, Hymns & Psalms from Isaac Watts. I also have another by Ralph Erskine.
But since I'm not home at the moment, I'm not able to check on all that I have. But that's what I can think of right now...


----------



## carlgobelman (Sep 14, 2009)

Pilgrim72 said:


> There is a land of pure delight
> Where saints immortal reign;
> Infinite day excludes the night,
> And pleasures banish pain.
> ...



Trinity Hymnal #597 Trinity Hymnal

I recently bought a Trinity Hymnal and use it in my morning devotion. The hymns are wonderful for devotional reading.


----------



## Titus35 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Reformed poetry book suggestion*

I also have a treasured copy of the book mentioned above, entitled "The Psalms and Hymns of Isaac Watts." This book is pure poetry...literally. It's 600pages are filled with scriptural poetry (Hymns), including Watts' Complete PSALTER (the Book of Psalms turned into beautiful rhyming poetry.) And the book concludes with several helpful indexes. 

This book, in my opinion, breathes of heaven. It was published by Soli Deo Gloria Publications (1997). Read this book as a devotional and you will hear the voice of our Shepherd loving you. What a sweet book


----------



## Ivan (Sep 15, 2009)

Online here: Book Information | Christian Classics Ethereal Library

For $20 here: Psalms and Hymns of Isaac Watts


----------

